# Maine Moose



## Chaseo513 (Oct 21, 2015)

Shot this big bull on the 13th. 826lbs 30-06 double lung shot.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations! Were you through an outfitter?


----------



## Chaseo513 (Oct 21, 2015)

Mr. Botek said:


> Congratulations! Were you through an outfitter?


Nope, all ourselves my grandfather has a cabin there so he knows the land pretty well.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

That's fantastic! I'm not a big game hunter but plan to take a grouse trip to very northern Maine two seasons from now. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

That is a great moose - on my bucket list to hunt there someday!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

That is awesome! Is this a spot and stalk? Did you see many moose? When do they rut?


----------



## Chaseo513 (Oct 21, 2015)

cscott711 said:


> That is awesome! Is this a spot and stalk? Did you see many moose? When do they rut?


We called in the moose with a call on a CD, this was the first moose we saw, and they rut mid September to Mid October...


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Very cool. Congratulations!


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Congrats!!! Fine looking moose for sure.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

That's a Maine Duker. Congratulations. Now comes the best part. Moose burger, roast, steak, back straps. Man I am getting hungry just thinking about it.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

WOW ! Way to Go !


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice Moose! I put in for a tag every year myself.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome!​


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice congrats!


----------



## walleyerick (Sep 30, 2004)

Great job!!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Tremendous animal, congrats!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats. That's a beautiful bull.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

That is awesome! Congrats!


----------

